# Images from Bryce 5



## rallyemore (Feb 7, 2006)

I actually made these quite a while ago, was wondering what people thought of them.  I just thought they were fun to make.












They're actually much bigger, but photobucket automaticaly resizes... (boo)

Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## bantor (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the first one, very abstract.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow!  I like them both very much!  The first is very abstract and the second little worm thingy is soooo cute!


----------



## mannella (Feb 9, 2006)

Kind of neat. Just so you know Photobucket doesn't resize the actural picture just the kb size. I believe it has to be under 500kb. Check the resolution size of your pictures because even if you have it at say 10 x 8 the resolution can affect the size.--lenny


----------



## rallyemore (Feb 9, 2006)

mannella said:
			
		

> Kind of neat. Just so you know Photobucket doesn't resize the actural picture just the kb size. I believe it has to be under 500kb. Check the resolution size of your pictures because even if you have it at say 10 x 8 the resolution can affect the size.--lenny



Yeah, I knew it was the KB size.  I think these are something like 5-8 MB each.


----------

